# Acrylic Hood



## ericpop27 (May 13, 2008)

Is it safe to build an aquarium hood out of acrylic?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't see why not, as l ong as your lights are not directly on it (in case they are hot lights).

-Dave


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

Not all acrylics are created equal. A good polycarbonate is a better choice (also avail. from home depot.)


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

no. acrylic is very britle, it crack/chips very easy. when this happens it leaves sharp edges, not as bad as glass, but pretty close.

polycarbonate, is a much better choice, just make sure you get one that can stand up to UV light. Not just the coated UV, but the one that has the UV stablizer in the plastic.




edit don't get the HD crap. its not UV stable. Goto a plastic supplier, most suppliers will also cut it for you at little to no cost.


----------



## alan j t (Oct 22, 2008)

i tried it, it doesn't work.
call a glass shop and get it sized.3/16 thick i think


----------

